# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Քննարկում ենք մեր ինտիմ կյանքը

## Գաղթական

Մի հետաքրքիր երևույթ, որը հավասարապես կարելի կլիներ քննարկել թե՛ էս բաժնում ու թե՛ հոգեբանության:


Կանայք ավելի անկաշկանդ են իրենց ինտիմ կյանքը քննարկում ընկերուհիների հետ, քան՝ տղամարդիկ իրենց ընկերների հետ:

Տղամարդկանց հարցում երևի ոչ էնքան ազգային պատկանելությունն է պետք շեշտադրել, որքան՝ մենթալիտետը, բայց ես երբևէ չեմ հանդիպել հայ տղամարդու, ով քննարկի իր կնոջ (կամ մշտական զուգընկերուհու) հետ ինտիմ կյանքը այլոց հետ՝ թեկուզ ամենամոտ ընկերների:
Փոխարենը՝ հանգիստ կարող են քննարկել իրենց ինտիմ արկածները սիրուհիների հետ կամ որևէ X կնոջ բարեմասնություններ:

Ինչու եմ շեշտում հայ տղամարդկանց՝ քանի որ իրենց կնոջն ու նրա հետ իրենց ինտիմ կյանքը քննարկող թե՛ եվրոպացի տղամարդկանց եմ հանդիպել ու թե՛ ռուս:

Իսկ այ կանանց մոտ նման տաբուներ չկան:
Նրանք հաճույքով ընկերուհիների հետ քննարկում են իրենց ամուսինների հետ ինտիմ կյանքը, կիսվում փորձով ու փոխանակվում խորհուրդներով:

Իհարկե վերը նշված երկու դեպքերի համար էլ կարող են լինել բացառություններ:


Հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել կարծիքներ այս երևույթ(ներ)ի մասին:
Ինչո՞վ է սա պայմանավորված կամ ինչպե՞ս է սա բացատրվում:

----------


## Gayl

Որտեվ կանայք ամոթ չունեն :LOL: 
Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում ու պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որ հայ տղամարդը խանդում է նրան ով կարող է անգամ մտքում ցանկանալ իր կնոջը:ՃՃ
Ինքս էլ չեմ պատմում էն աղջկանից ում վրա տաքացած եմ լինում ու հարցերի դեպքում կամ ասում եմ բերանդ փակի կամ ցրում եմ խոսակցությունը:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում ու պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որ հայ տղամարդը խանդում է նրան ով կարող է անգամ մտքում ցանկանալ իր կնոջը:ՃՃ


Խանդը հետաքրքիր տարբերակ էր ))

Բայց տենց քննարկումներին խանդոտ կանանց մասնակցության օրինակներ էլ գիտեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ այ կանանց մոտ նման տաբուներ չկան:
> Նրանք հաճույքով ընկերուհիների հետ քննարկում են իրենց ամուսինների հետ ինտիմ կյանքը, կիսվում փորձով ու փոխանակվում խորհուրդներով:


Ո՞վ ասեց  :Shok:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ո՞վ ասեց


Տարբեր զուգընկերուհիներից լսել եմ իրենց ընկերուհիների ինտիմ կյանքի մանրամասներ )))

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ այստեղ կա խանդի պահը, այո, բայց ոչ պակաս կարևոր է նաև կնոջ սրբացման հոգեբանական երևույթը: Այդ պարագայում ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ ինտիմ կյանքի մասին քննարկում սկսել, միջին հայ տղամարդու համար իր կինը կարծես "վեր է" դրանից:

Ի դեպ, իրո՞ք որ հայ կանայք քննարկում են իրենց ամուսինների հետ ինտիմ կյանքը - մի տեսակ շաբլոնից դուրս բան լսեցի...

----------

Progart (12.01.2019), Բարեկամ (14.01.2019), Գաղթական (12.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի դեպ, իրո՞ք որ հայ կանայք քննարկում են իրենց ամուսինների հետ ինտիմ կյանքը - մի տեսակ շաբլոնից դուրս բան լսեցի...


Էն էլ ո՜նց ))




> Տարբեր զուգընկերուհիներից լսել եմ իրենց ընկերուհիների ինտիմ կյանքի մանրամասներ )))


ՈՒ քննարկողները դրա մեջ ոչ մի պարսավելի բան չեն տեսնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբեր զուգընկերուհիներից լսել եմ իրենց ընկերուհիների ինտիմ կյանքի մանրամասներ )))


 :Shok: 
Ստեղ նախ ահագին մեծ սխալ ա, որ ընկերուհիների՝ իրենց վստահված ոչ փաբլիք մանրամասները երրորդ անձի պատմել են։ 
Երկրորդ, չգիտեմ՝ ինտիմ կյանքի մանրամասներ ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց իմ ընկերուհիներից երբեք ոչ մեկը մանրամասների մեջ չի խորացել (ոչ էլ ես)։ Ու ընդհանրապես ինտիմ կյանքը (առանց մանրամասների) շատ հազվադեպ ա քննարկվում ու շատ մտերիմ շրջանակներում։ Ու որպեսզի հասկանալի լինի, թե առանց մանրամասների ինչ նկատի ունեմ, մոտավորապես էսպիսի բան. «Էս տղու հետ իքս ժամանակ ա հանդիպում եմ, բայց դեռ չենք քնել իրար հետ», «էսինչի հետ սեքսն ավելի լավ էր, քան էնինչի» կամ «ի՞նչ հակաբեղմնավորիչ միջոց ես օգտագործում»։

----------

Meme (05.01.2020), Progart (12.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ստեղ նախ ահագին մեծ սխալ ա, որ ընկերուհիների՝ իրենց վստահված ոչ փաբլիք մանրամասները երրորդ անձի պատմել են։


Սենց ասեմ.
Չէի ուզենա հարցն իջեցնել անձանց քննարկման ու ճիշտ ու սխալ որոշել ))

Ինձ ինքնին երևույթնա հետաքրքիր:

Կոնկրետ իմ նշած մարդկանց հետ մենք էնքան ազատ ենք եղել հարաբերություններում ու տարբեր քննարկումներում, որ դա էլ են պատմել:
ՈՒ ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի նախատելի իմաստ չեմ ներդնում:





> «էսինչի հետ սեքսն ավելի լավ էր, քան էնինչի»


Ահա, ես էլ սա ի նկատի ունեի..
Տվյալ մարդու հետ լուրջ հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվող հայ տղամարդը երբեք նման զուգահեռ չէր տանի՝ դա քննարկելով այլոց հետ..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահա, ես էլ սա ի նկատի ունեի..
> Տվյալ մարդու հետ լուրջ հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվող հայ տղամարդը երբեք նման զուգահեռ չէր տանի՝ դա քննարկելով այլոց հետ..


Բայց սիրուհիներից կպատմեր, չէ՞։ Ու նույնիսկ մանրամասների մեջ կխորանար։
Էստեղ իհարկե հայ տղամարդու ուրույն հատկանիշներն էլ կարան լինեն, որ էն, ինչ էմոցիոնալ ա, չի կարելի ուրիշի հետ քննարկել։ Հետո, «կնիկը սրբություն» ա հասկացությունը և այլն։ Բայց...

Ես փորձում եմ հիշել, թե ինչ կոնտեքստում են ընկերուհիներս էսպիսի համեմատականներ տարել կամ խոսել իրենց ինտիմ կյանքից (ու ինչ կոնտեքստում եմ ես խոսել)։ Ու պատկերը նույնն ա. էլի ոչ լուրջ (համենայնդեպս, էդ պահի դրությամբ) հարաբերություններ են կամ հարաբերություններ, որոնցում խնդիրներ կային, ու շուտով ավարտվել են։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե մշտական, առողջ հարաբերություն ունենալու արդյունքում նման հարցեր քննարկելու պահանջը վերանու՞մ ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց սիրուհիներից կպատմեր, չէ՞։ Ու նույնիսկ մանրամասների մեջ կխորանար։


Հա, հենց էդ ա հետաքրքիր )))





> Էստեղ իհարկե հայ տղամարդու ուրույն հատկանիշներն էլ կարան լինեն, որ էն, ինչ էմոցիոնալ ա, չի կարելի ուրիշի հետ քննարկել։ Հետո, «կնիկը սրբություն» ա հասկացությունը և այլն։


Ես էլ, ինչքան մտածել եմ, սրանից լավ բացատրություն չեմ գտել..





> Չգիտեմ, գուցե մշտական, առողջ հարաբերություն ունենալու արդյունքում նման հարցեր քննարկելու պահանջը վերանու՞մ ա։


Օրինակներ էլ գիտեմ, որ չի վերանում:
Այսինքն՝ ինչպես առաջին գրառմանս մեջ էի գրել, դա ավելի շատ փորձով կիսվելու ու միմանց խորհուրդներ տալու բնույթա կրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակներ էլ գիտեմ, որ չի վերանում:
> Այսինքն՝ ինչպես առաջին գրառմանս մեջ էի գրել, դա ավելի շատ փորձով կիսվելու ու միմանց խորհուրդներ տալու բնույթա կրում:


Դե ասում եմ, էդպիսի բանի ընդհանրապես կյանքում չեմ հանդիպել, որովհետև սրանք խոսակցություններ են, որ սովորաբար պարտնյորի հետ են տեղի ունենում։ Չգիտեմ, կարող ա հայկական երևույթ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Խանդը հետաքրքիր տարբերակ էր ))
> 
> Բայց տենց քննարկումներին խանդոտ կանանց մասնակցության օրինակներ էլ գիտեմ:


Խանդոտ կնոջը խանդոտ տղամարդու հետ մի համեմատի դրանք տարբեր օպերաներ են։ ճճ

----------


## ivy

Սեփական ինտիմ կյանքի մանրամասների մասին պատմելը մի կողմից որ նայում ես, մարդու անձնական որոշումն է ու իր իրավունքը կարծես, բայց մյուս կողմից էդ անտերը սովորաբար նաև ուրիշ մարդու (մարդկանց) մասին ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում, ու ոնց պտտվում ես՝ ուրիշի փրայվըսին է վնասում: 
Էնպես որ, եթե ընդհանուր բաներից է խոսվում, որոնք միայն տվյալ մարդուն են վերաբերվում`առանց այլ անձերի և անունների ներառման (օր.՝ սեռական կողմնորոշում, սեռական նախընտրություններ, ֆանտազիաներ, զուգընկերների քանակ՝ առանց անունների, սեռական խնդիրներ և այլն), ապա մարդու անձնական գործն է՝ ուրիշներին պատմել դրանց մասին, թե չէ: Բայց հենց այլ մարդ է ներառվում պատմության մեջ, ապա էստեղ պիտի շատ զգույշ լինել՝ ինտիմ մանրամասներին անցնելուց առաջ, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ արժի ուղղակի լռել, որովհետև, ինչպես ասեցի, ցանկացած դեպքում վնասվում է ուրիշի փրայվըսին: Ինչ որ եղել է երկուսի միջև, պիտի մնա երկուսի միջև: 
Էլ չասած, որ ինֆորմացիան էլ շատ արագ տարածվելու ունակություն ունի. հենց էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումից էլ է դա երևում:

Իսկ կոնկրետ գենդերային տարբերությունների թեմայով շատ բան ասել չեմ կարող, բայց հա, իմ մոտ էլ է էն տպավորությունը, որ կանայք ինտիմ մանրամասներով ավելի հանգիստ են կիսվում, քան տղամարդիկ, բայց սա կոնկրետ իմ անձնական փորձի վրա է հիմնված ու ոչ մի լուրջ հիմքեր չունի:

----------

boooooooom (14.01.2019), Enna Adoly (14.01.2019), Life (14.01.2019), Progart (14.01.2019), Ruby Rue (14.01.2019), Արամ (14.01.2019), Հայկօ (14.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Իմ աչքին հարցը մի քիչ սխալ կողմից ա դրված, ու սկզբունքայինն այստեղ ոչ թե կին-տղամարդ տարբերությունն ա, այլ հարաբերությունների որակական առանձնահատկությունները։ Նախորդ մեկնաբանությունն էլ սա էլ ավելի ընգծեց, երբ հարցը գնաց փրայվասիի մասին, առանց հարաբերությունների որակի ճշգրտման։ Ասենք ինտիմ, ռոմանտիկ, հուզական և այլն հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվողներն իրենց նախորդ ինտիմ կապերի մասին պատմելը դժվար թե նույն բանը լինի, ինչ մի գործընկեր մյուսին՝ իր ամուսնական ինտիմության մասին։ Հա, բացարձակ սանդղակով փրայվասին խախտվում է, բայց ցանկացած հարաբերություն էլ ունի իր պայման ու պայմանականություն էլ, ու ասենք մի հարաբերություն էլ կարող է կառուցվել բացարձակ անկեղծության վրա, ինչի դեպքում դժվար թե ուրիշների փրայվասին իր սկզբունքայնությամբ ավելի առավել լինի քան այդ բացարձակ անկեղծության սկզբունքը։

Հիմա տղամարդ-կնոջ մասով էլ, իմ տեսածով ու կոպիտ մոտարկմամբ, հայ կինն ընկեր(ուհի)ներ ունի իր կյանքից գանգատվելու համար, իսկ հայ տղամարդն ընկերներ ունի իր կյանքից գլուխ գովալու համար։ Նորից, սա բնականաբար կոպիտ մոտարկում ա, բայց դե կանայք ընկերուհիների մեջ տեսնում են քույրեր, ում հետ ստեղծում են սըփորթ խմբակներ, իսկ տղամարդիկ իրենց ընկերների օգնությամբ հասարակության մեջ իրենց ստատուսն են բարձրացնում։ Ու սա միայն հային յուրահատուկ չի, այլ հաճախ ա հանդիպում հայրիշխանական հասարակակարգերում։ Էն մի անեկդոտ կա, է, որ մի տղամարդ նավաբեկության արդյունքում հայտնվում ա անբնակելի կղզում Կլաուդիա Շիֆերի հետ, ով սկզբից յախա ա թափում մազոտ լեռնցուց, բայց ժամանակի հետ բնական կարիքները իրենցն են պահանջում, ու սկսում ա քնել տղամարդու հետ։ Որոշ ժամանակ անց էլ մի օր տեսնում ա էս տղամարդուն հոնգուր-հոնգուր լացելուց ու մոտենում հարցնում ա, թե ինչ ա եղել, տղամարդն էլ խոստովանում ա, որ ընկերոջն ա կարոտել։ Կլաուդիան էլ խղճում ա տղամարդուն, ասում ա՝ արի պատկերացնենք, թե ես ընկերդ եմ, միգուցե կօգնի, ու իրար հետ նստում են մի տապալված ծառի վրա, տղամարդն էլ արցունքները սրբում ա, ու ենթադրյալ ընկերոջը դիմելով ասում ա․ արա Գագո՛, որ իմանա՜ս ստեղ ում եմ ք#$ում․․․

Հիմա այս պատճառով կանանց իրենց ընկեր(ուհի)ների հետ հարաբերությունների որակը թույատրում ա, որ իրենք իրենց ինտիմից էլ կիսվեն՝ պատմելով իրենց ճնշողը ու հայցելով հասկացողություն իրենց «քույրերի» կողմից։ Նույն կերպով էլ տղամարդու հարաբերությունը իր ընկերների հետ թույլատրում ա (նույնիսկ պահանջում), որ կիսվեն սիրուհիների հետ ինտիմ մանրամասներով, քանի որ հանդիսանալով գլուխգովանք, ուղիղ նպաստում ա տղամարդու ստատուսի բարձրացմանը իր «ախպերների» աչքերում։ Իսկ այ (ամուսնական) կինը հայ տղամարդու ստատուսի մասն ա, ու կնոջ հետ ինտիմից պատմելը այդ նույն ստատուսին խփում ա՝ կնոջը և հետևաբար՝ այդ կնոջ տղամարդուն, ոչ-պարծենալի իրավիճակում դնելով․․․

Հ․Գ․
Փրայվասիի տեսանկյունից նաև հետաքրքիր ա մտածել, թե ինչու ա հենց ինտիմը այդքան փրայվասի պահանջում, իսկ ուրիշ բաները փրայվասիի ենթակա չեն։ Ասենք հալամ ասշխարհին երրորդ մարդու մասնագիտության մասին պատմելն ա ավելի շատ փրայվասին խախտո՞ւմ, թե որևէ մարդու հետ ինտիմ հարաբերությանդ փաստը ընկերուհուդ պատմելը։ Կոնկրետ ինձ համար սա այնքան էլ միանշանակ չի, քանի որ մարդիկ փրայվասիի նկատմամբ  տարբեր մոտեցումներ, պահանջներ ու ակնկալիքներ ունեն։

----------

boooooooom (14.01.2019), Progart (14.01.2019), Գաղթական (14.01.2019), Նաիրուհի (16.01.2019)

----------


## Adam

Ըստ իս՝ տղամարդկանց մոտ չկիսվելը զուտ կարա լինի էգոյի ու արժանապատվության հարց: Ամեն տղամարդ չի, որից իր կինը կամ զուգընկերը անպայման սեռապես գոհ կարա լինի, ըստ այդմ էլ՝ դա առաջացնում ա արժանապատվության խնդիր՝ ընդհանրապես չխոսելու դրա մասին (և կամ խոսելու, բայց քիչ) , քանի որ տղամարդուց միշտ մարդիկ ենթագիտակցորեն դոմինանտ ու չերեզ չուռ բավարարող արդյունք են սպասում ու եթե դա չեղավ՝ տղամարդկային պատվի ու արժանապատվության խնդիր ա դառնում: Մինչդեռ կանայք էդ խնդիրը չունեն: Կանայք թքած ունեն՝ կբավարարեն իրենց ամուսնուն կամ զուգընկերոջը թե չէ (ավելի շուտ՝ ոչ թե թքած ունեն, այլ էդ աստիճանի պատվի խնդիր չի) ու եթե հանկարծ չբավարարեն էլ՝ հանգիստ մեղքը կգցեն դոմինանտ դերակատարի վրա՝ ասելով՝ ինքն էր մեղավոր, չի կարում: Դրա համար, ըստ իս, տղեքն իրար մեջ ավելի փակ են էդ հարցերում: Նորմալ, հասուն տղեքն,  էլի, նկատի ունեմ, ոչ թե քյարթերը, որ մի գիշերում 24 անգամ օրգազմ են ունենում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Նույն կերպով էլ տղամարդու հարաբերությունը իր ընկերների հետ թույլատրում ա (նույնիսկ պահանջում), որ կիսվեն սիրուհիների հետ ինտիմ մանրամասներով, քանի որ հանդիսանալով գլուխգովանք, ուղիղ նպաստում ա տղամարդու ստատուսի բարձրացմանը իր «ախպերների» աչքերում։


Կա տենց պահ։ Ու որպես կանոն, տղամարդիկ չեն սիրում, երբ "ախպերները" չափից ավել գլուխ են գովում, ինքան էլ որ փորձեն ցույց չտալ։ Որովհետև ստատուսը հարաբերական է, ինչքան ուրիշինը բարձրանում է, այնքանը քոնը ընկնում է։
Ես ինքս, եթե պատմում եմ էլ, աշխատում եմ չստացված պահեր էլ հնարավորինս խցկել պատմվածքի մեջ, որ ախպերները շատ չնեղվեն  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ես ինքս, եթե պատմում եմ էլ, աշխատում եմ չստացված պահեր էլ հնարավորինս խցկել պատմվածքի մեջ, որ ախպերները շատ չնեղվեն


Լավ էլի  :LOL:

----------

Adam (14.01.2019), Շինարար (15.01.2019)

----------


## Adam

Սենց ասում եմ՝ քյարթ-քյարթ, բայց հետո եմ հիշում, որ համարյա բոլոր ազգերի տղեքն էլ էդ մաչոյական գլուխգովանությունն ունեն իրար մեջ: Նամանավանդ՝ ֆրանսիացիներն ու ամերիկացիները, որ թողես՝ մի ամբողջ « got talent » կկազմակերպեն, թե ում առնանդամն ա ավելի երկար ու հաստ:     Չէ, մենակ էդ խեղճ քյարթերին չի կարելի մեղադրել: Սաղ ազգերի մեջ էլ կա: Ուղղակի քյարթերի մոտ եղունգների երկարությունն ա ավելի կարևոր: Մշակույթի հարց ա, ինչ ասես:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ էլի


Ոնց ա երևում, որ տղայական զրույցներից կիլոմետրերով հեռու ես  :Jpit:  Էս «չստացված» պահերը սենց տեսք են սովորաբար ունենում․
― Ախպեր, էն օրը Կալուդիա Շիֆերին հո ժարիտ չեմ անում, հո ժարիտ չեմ անում․․․ վրից, տակից, դրսից, ներսից ու հո չի գոռում՝ կայֆից մեռնում ա, նույնիսկ լացը եկավ, երջանկությունից լացակումած ձենով էլ ասում ա, որ իրա սաղ կյանքի լավագույն տղամարդն եմ էղել․․․․ բայց, ախպեր, ինչքան էլ Կլաուդիան ա, մի բան վսյո-տակի չդզեց․ հետևից հեչ հավես չէր, քամակի կլորությունը իմ ճաշակից քիչ էր, մի ձև տափակոտ էր․․․
― Դե հա, բռատ, էտ էլ հո Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսը չի, այ նրան որ ժարիտ արած լինեիր, կասեի մալադե՜ց, լավ խոհարար ես․ քամակ ունի, աշխարհը չունի, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ դրանից մի երկու սանտի պակաս մի աղջկա էի կպցրել, ապեեեեե՜․․․․

Բայց դե Թիկետի ամբողջ գրառումը էդ ասածս գլուխգովանքն էր  :LOL:  յանի․
ա․ ինքն էլ ա տենց բան անում, այսինքն սիրուհիներից պատմելու բան էլ ունի, այսինքն՝ սիրուհիներ էլ
բ․ իր մոտ էդ ամենն էնքան լավ ա լինում, որ կարիք ա լինում այդ ճոխությունը մի քիչ համեստացնել «չստացված պահերով»

Էդ տեսանկյունից քո «Լավ էլի»-ն էլ դառնում ա էն անեկդոտի նման, որ երեք որսորդ իրար հետ նստած գալաջի են անում, մեկն ասում ա․
― էն օրը 200 կիլանոց ձուկ էի բռնել
Ինչին երկրորդը պատասխանում ա․
― Ես էլ դրանից մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ 250 կիլանոց էի բռնել։
Երրորդն էլ սրան ասում ա․
― Էդ ինչ ա, անցած տարի ծնունդիս գնացել էի ձգի, ու մի ահռելի ձուգ հո չկպավ, էդ էլ հեչ, որ հանեցի փորը բացեցի, մեջը 5-մոմանոց բրոնզի մոմակալ էր, մոմերն էլ վրեն վառված։
Սրան երկրորդը չի դիմանում․
― Ախպեր, մենք մարդ ա մի 100 կիլո կքցենք, դու էլ մոմերը հանգցրու՝ չի դզում։

----------

boooooooom (15.01.2019), CactuSoul (27.08.2019), ivy (15.01.2019), John (16.01.2019), Life (15.01.2019), Աթեիստ (15.01.2019), Հայկօ (15.01.2019), Շինարար (15.01.2019), Տրիբուն (15.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա եթե լուրջ հարաբերություն ա, էնքան անձնական ա դա որ չես էլ պատմի։ Ամեն բան իդեալական չի կարա լինի ու քո անձնական սեռական կյանքի ոչ իդեալական մանրամասները չես ուզի դուրս բերես, որպես ընդամենը մեկ պատճառ։ Իսկ եթե պատահական սեքսեր են, ես միշտ էլի մտածել եմ որ ինչ պատմես, շատ շատ նշես որ հանդիպելու ենք կամ հանդիպեցինք առանց մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու բայց անցած տարի մի տնկից ունեի հավեսով պատմում էինք իրար բայց ես կոնկրետ ինչ որ արկած խնդալու բան եթե լինում էր էդ ոչ թե սեքսի դետալները իսկ ինքը ամեն մանրամասն ու ոչ միշտ հաջողված։ հիմա որ խմած եմ լինում լիքը խոխմ պատմություններ ունեմ անցյալից խնդալու համար կպատմեմ բայց կոնկրետ դեպքեր են առանց սեքսի նկարագրության։ սեքսը ինչ նկարագրեք ախր։ Ամենակարևոր պահը օրգազմն ա։ Ո՞ նց կարաս օրգազմը նկարագրես։ Իսկ մնացած դետալներն էլ եսիմ ախր։ Ինչ իմաստ ունի։

----------


## Adam

Ընդհանրապես՝ ու՞մ տանձին ա՝ ով ինչ ա անում իրա տեղաշորի մեջ: Ավելի կարևոր հարցեր կան, սպասեք տենանք էս մոնղոլ Պուծինն ինչ ա բերում գլխներիս …

----------


## Adam

Ընդհանրապես՝ էս թեման արդեն միջտիեզերական մակարդակի ձանձրույթի հասած թեմա ա: Ես ինչ ակումբը հիշում եմ 2006 թվից հենց բացվեց՝ բոլորը միանգամից մտան ու սկսեցին իրար օրգազմ քննարկել: Թեման տարբեր երանգների ներքո լանգետի պես էս վերջին 13 տարում ծեծվել ա 3450 անգամ, որից մենակ 430-ը էժակյուլյացիայի և դրանից բխող մի շարք ծանր հետևանքների մասին ա եղել: Առաջարկում եմ օրգազմային հոգոցով հավերժ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել սեքսի թեման՝ ակումբում: Բոլորն էլ արել են, անում են ու կանեն (եթե Պուծինը թողեց): Լուրջ արդեն ձանձրալի ա դառնում… Ինտիմ անկյունից Տրիբունի հին ոսկե գրառումներից մեկը հիշեցի. «..եք ու …ցրեք»: Վերջ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Սենց ասում եմ՝ քյարթ-քյարթ, բայց հետո եմ հիշում, որ համարյա բոլոր ազգերի տղեքն էլ էդ մաչոյական գլուխգովանությունն ունեն իրար մեջ: Նամանավանդ՝ ֆրանսիացիներն ու ամերիկացիները, որ թողես՝ մի ամբողջ « got talent » կկազմակերպեն, թե ում առնանդամն ա ավելի երկար ու հաստ:     Չէ, մենակ էդ խեղճ քյարթերին չի կարելի մեղադրել: Սաղ ազգերի մեջ էլ կա: Ուղղակի քյարթերի մոտ եղունգների երկարությունն ա ավելի կարևոր: Մշակույթի հարց ա, ինչ ասես:


Իհարկե։ Թեկուզ հիշենք "American pie" ֆիլմը, որտեղ ասվում է, որ տղայի ասած ընկերուհիների թիվը պետք է իրականում բաժանել երեքի, իսկ աղջկա ասածը՝ բազմապատկել։
Կախված մշակույթից և մարդկանց ինտելլեկտուալ զարգացվածության աստիճանից, փոխվում է նման խոսակցությունների ոճը, բառապաշարը, բայց ոչ՝ էությունը։

----------

Տրիբուն (15.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ էլի


Պատահում ա ․․․․․ մի հատ անեգդոտ էլ ես հիշեցի։ 

Մեկը իջնում ա հայաթ, տեսնում ա ընկերը ծառի տակ պպզած չիշիկ ա անում։ Ասում ա․ 
- Արա, ամոթ ա, մի հատ կանգնի, նորմալ տղամարդավարի չիշիկ արա։ 
- Ընգեր, երեկ նենց պադվադիտ ա արել, որ ոչ ուզում եմ էրեսը տենամ, ոչ բռնեմ։

----------

Life (15.01.2019), Progart (15.01.2019), Անվերնագիր (15.01.2019), Գաղթական (15.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո, «կնիկը սրբություն» ա հասկացությունը և այլն։ Բայց...


Ոչ մի իրան հարգող հայ տղամարդ, իրա կնգան կյանքում չի ք․նի, ուր մնաց պատմի դրա մասին։ 

Հ․Գ․ Մի քանի օր առաջ հարսանիքի եմ, տնից տեղից հեռու, քանի որ հարսանիքները տանել չեմ կարում։ Ուրեմն փեսու ընկերներից մեկը կենաց ա ասում․ «էսօր մեր համար մի հատ փիս ուրախ օր ա։ Մեր լավ ախպերը պսակվում ա մեր լավ քրոջ հետ»։  ․․․․ Ու ես ստեղ, յոբտվայումաաաած ․․․․  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Adam (15.01.2019), boooooooom (15.01.2019), Life (15.01.2019), Lion (15.01.2019), Progart (15.01.2019), Հայկօ (15.01.2019), Նաիրուհի (16.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոչ մի իրան հարգող հայ տղամարդ, իրա կնգան կյանքում չի ք․նի, ուր մնաց պատմի դրա մասին։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Մի քանի օր առաջ հարսանիքի եմ, տնից տեղից հեռու, քանի որ հարսանիքները տանել չեմ կարում։ Ուրեմն փեսու ընկերներից մեկը կենաց ա ասում․ «էսօր մեր համար մի հատ փիս ուրախ օր ա։ Մեր լավ ախպերը պսակվում ա մեր լավ քրոջ հետ»։  ․․․․ Ու ես ստեղ, յոբտվայումաաաած ․․․․


Հոպար շատ խորացար )))

Նախ՝ ոչ թե ինքը կիննա սրբություն, այլ՝ ընտանիք հասկացությունը, որի անբաժան մասնա հանդիսանում նաև կինը:

Երկրորդն էլ՝ ոչ մի ինցեստ չկա, երբ ասենք տղայի ծնողները նրա ընտրյալին ասում են «մեր աղջիկը»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ..... ընտանիք հասկացությունը, որի անբաժան մասնա հանդիսանում նաև կինը:


Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում ....  :Think:  

 :LOL:

----------

Adam (15.01.2019), ivy (15.01.2019), Progart (15.01.2019), Հայկօ (15.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում ....


Գիտեմ ))
Համենայն դեպս հայկական մենթալիտետակիրների (Մեղայ Աստծո) մեծ մասի համար ընտանիքի սրբություն լինելը աքսիոմա ու նենց չի, որ հեծանիվ եմ հայտնագործում:

Ասեմ ավելին՝ դրա հաճախակի հիշեցումն ու արծարծումը շատ ավելի օգուտ կտա, քան թե ընտանեկան բռնության դեմ հազար ու մի օրենքները  :Wink:

----------

Lion (15.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտեմ ))
> Համենայն դեպս հայկական մենթալիտետակիրների (Մեղայ Աստծո) մեծ մասի համար ընտանիքի սրբություն լինելը աքսիոմա ու նենց չի, որ հեծանիվ եմ հայտնագործում:
> 
> Ասեմ ավելին՝ դրա հաճախակի հիշեցումն ու արծարծումը շատ ավելի օգուտ կտա, քան թե ընտանեկան բռնության դեմ հազար ու մի օրենքները


Համաձայն եմ, հոպար։ Ես օրինակ մինչև հայր մերը մի հատ չեմ ասում, կնգաս չեմ տփում։

----------

boooooooom (15.01.2019), Freeman (16.01.2019), Progart (15.01.2019), Անվերնագիր (15.01.2019), Արամ (16.01.2019), Գաղթական (15.01.2019), Ծլնգ (15.01.2019), Հայկօ (15.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ախ էդ սուրբ ընտանիքները՝ իրենց մոգոնված բարոյականությամբ ու սիրուն հարաբերություններով: Իսկ երբ դուռը լայն բացում ես, մեջը երկու տանջահար դեմքեր են, որ առավոտից իրիկուն իրար միս են ուտում՝ մեկը մյուսին վատ ծնողության և այլ բաների մեջ մեղադրելով, հետն էլ սեփական առողջության և դժոխքի մեջ անցնող տարիների գնով իրար դիմանալով, որովհետև էրեխեքը երկու ծնողով պտի մեծանան, որովհետև կա հասարակական ստատուս, որովհետև ընտանիքը սրբություն է, որովհետև ուրիշ ձև բարդ կլինի, որովհետև ավելի հեշտ է գնալ տրորված ճանապարհով, քան սեփականը գտնել: Իսկ մինչ այդ կյանքն անցնում է կռիվներում ու անդուր մթնոլորտում,  երբ մարդիկ ամեն օր իրար ամենավատ կողմերից են դրսևորում ու դրա ականատեսը լինում: Բայց դե միշտ էլ կարելի է համոզել ինքդ քեզ, որ դա բոլոր հարաբերությունների անբաժան մասն է կամ որ դա ի վերջո հանուն երեխաների է: Ըհն, հաստատ. մի օր խոսեք երեխաների հետ, երբ մեծ լինեն, իրենք կպատմեն ճիշտը սուրբ ընտանիքների մասին: 
Հետո էլ ասում են՝ ինչի է «ընտանիք» բառից մոտդ ալերգիա լինում: Հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակի հետ մարդկությունը կազատվի համակեցության էս ձևից, և մարդկային հարաբերություններն էլ ավելի առողջ կդառնան: 

Կներեք անկեղծության համար. սրբության մեծ դոզաները սովորաբար էսպիսի ազդեցություն են թողնում վրաս:

----------

boooooooom (15.01.2019), Enna Adoly (28.01.2019), Freeman (16.01.2019), Life (15.01.2019), Progart (15.01.2019), Tiger29 (15.01.2019), Հայկօ (15.01.2019), Նաիրուհի (16.01.2019), Տրիբուն (15.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախ էդ սուրբ ընտանիքները՝ իրենց մոգոնված բարոյականությամբ ու սիրուն հարաբերություններով: Իսկ երբ դուռը լայն բացում ես, մեջը երկու տանջահար դեմքեր են, որ առավոտից իրիկուն իրար միս են ուտում՝ մեկը մյուսին վատ ծնողության և այլ բաների մեջ մեղադրելով, հետն էլ սեփական առողջության և դժոխքի մեջ անցնող տարիների գնով իրար դիմանալով, որովհետև էրեխեքը երկու ծնողով պտի մեծանան, որովհետև կա հասարակական ստատուս, որովհետև ընտանիքը սրբություն է, որովհետև ուրիշ ձև բարդ կլինի, որովհետև ավելի հեշտ է գնալ տրորված ճանապարհով, քան սեփականը գտնել: Իսկ մինչ այդ կյանքն անցնում է կռիվներում ու անդուր մթնոլորտում,  երբ մարդիկ ամեն օր իրար ամենավատ կողմերից են դրսևորում ու դրա ականատեսը լինում: Բայց դե միշտ էլ կարելի է համոզել ինքդ քեզ, որ դա բոլոր հարաբերությունների անբաժան մասն է կամ որ դա ի վերջո հանուն երեխաների է: Ըհն, հաստատ. մի օր խոսեք երեխաների հետ, երբ մեծ լինեն, իրենք կպատմեն ճիշտը սուրբ ընտանիքների մասին: 
> Հետո էլ ասում են՝ ինչի է «ընտանիք» բառից մոտդ ալերգիա լինում: Հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակի հետ մարդկությունը կազատվի համակեցության էս ձևից, և մարդկային հարաբերություններն էլ ավելի առողջ կդառնան: 
> 
> Կներեք անկեղծության համար. սրբության մեծ դոզաները սովորաբար էսպիսի ազդեցություն են թողնում վրաս:


Դրանք սուրբ վեճեր են, ու ամուսիններն իրար սուրբ մսերն են ուտում, ոնց որ մատաղ ուտես էլի…  :LOL:

----------

ivy (15.01.2019), Life (15.01.2019), Progart (15.01.2019), Հայկօ (15.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թեմայի շրջանակներում .... ո՞նց կարա մարդ սրբազանի հետ սեքսով զբաղվի ու հետո էլ պատմի դրա մասին: Բլին, սրբապղծություն ա…

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ախ էդ սուրբ ընտանիքները՝ իրենց մոգոնված բարոյականությամբ ու սիրուն հարաբերություններով: Իսկ երբ դուռը լայն բացում ես, մեջը երկու տանջահար դեմքեր են, որ առավոտից իրիկուն իրար միս են ուտում՝ մեկը մյուսին վատ ծնողության և այլ բաների մեջ մեղադրելով, հետն էլ սեփական առողջության և դժոխքի մեջ անցնող տարիների գնով իրար դիմանալով, որովհետև էրեխեքը երկու ծնողով պտի մեծանան, որովհետև կա հասարակական ստատուս, որովհետև ընտանիքը սրբություն է, որովհետև ուրիշ ձև բարդ կլինի, որովհետև ավելի հեշտ է գնալ տրորված ճանապարհով, քան սեփականը գտնել: Իսկ մինչ այդ կյանքն անցնում է կռիվներում ու անդուր մթնոլորտում,  երբ մարդիկ ամեն օր իրար ամենավատ կողմերից են դրսևորում ու դրա ականատեսը լինում: Բայց դե միշտ էլ կարելի է համոզել ինքդ քեզ, որ դա բոլոր հարաբերությունների անբաժան մասն է կամ որ դա ի վերջո հանուն երեխաների է: Ըհն, հաստատ. մի օր խոսեք երեխաների հետ, երբ մեծ լինեն, իրենք կպատմեն ճիշտը սուրբ ընտանիքների մասին: 
> Հետո էլ ասում են՝ ինչի է «ընտանիք» բառից մոտդ ալերգիա լինում: Հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակի հետ մարդկությունը կազատվի համակեցության էս ձևից, և մարդկային հարաբերություններն էլ ավելի առողջ կդառնան: 
> 
> Կներեք անկեղծության համար. սրբության մեծ դոզաները սովորաբար էսպիսի ազդեցություն են թողնում վրաս:


Էս ջրիկ թեմայում էս ինչ լրջանալ լրջացար․․․

Համ էլ (ընտանեկան) մազոխիզմն էլ ա կայֆի տեսակ, իսկ որոշ առանձնահատուկ դեպքերում՝ ազգային սպորտ։

----------

ivy (15.01.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ախ էդ սուրբ ընտանիքները՝ իրենց մոգոնված բարոյականությամբ ու սիրուն հարաբերություններով: Իսկ երբ դուռը լայն բացում ես, մեջը երկու տանջահար դեմքեր են, որ առավոտից իրիկուն իրար միս են ուտում՝ մեկը մյուսին վատ ծնողության և այլ բաների մեջ մեղադրելով, հետն էլ սեփական առողջության և դժոխքի մեջ անցնող տարիների գնով իրար դիմանալով, որովհետև էրեխեքը երկու ծնողով պտի մեծանան, որովհետև կա հասարակական ստատուս, որովհետև ընտանիքը սրբություն է, որովհետև ուրիշ ձև բարդ կլինի, որովհետև ավելի հեշտ է գնալ տրորված ճանապարհով, քան սեփականը գտնել: Իսկ մինչ այդ կյանքն անցնում է կռիվներում ու անդուր մթնոլորտում,  երբ մարդիկ ամեն օր իրար ամենավատ կողմերից են դրսևորում ու դրա ականատեսը լինում: Բայց դե միշտ էլ կարելի է համոզել ինքդ քեզ, որ դա բոլոր հարաբերությունների անբաժան մասն է կամ որ դա ի վերջո հանուն երեխաների է: Ըհն, հաստատ. մի օր խոսեք երեխաների հետ, երբ մեծ լինեն, իրենք կպատմեն ճիշտը սուրբ ընտանիքների մասին: 
> Հետո էլ ասում են՝ ինչի է «ընտանիք» բառից մոտդ ալերգիա լինում: Հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակի հետ մարդկությունը կազատվի համակեցության էս ձևից, և մարդկային հարաբերություններն էլ ավելի առողջ կդառնան: 
> 
> Կներեք անկեղծության համար. սրբության մեծ դոզաները սովորաբար էսպիսի ազդեցություն են թողնում վրաս:


Չգիետեի, որ սաղ հայ սուրբ ընտանիքները տենց են: Փաստորեն իմ ընտանիքն էլ է տենց...




> Ընդհանրապես՝ էս թեման արդեն միջտիեզերական մակարդակի ձանձրույթի հասած թեմա ա: Ես ինչ ակումբը հիշում եմ 2006 թվից հենց բացվեց՝ բոլորը միանգամից մտան ու սկսեցին իրար օրգազմ քննարկել: Թեման տարբեր երանգների ներքո լանգետի պես էս վերջին 13 տարում ծեծվել ա 3450 անգամ, որից մենակ 430-ը էժակյուլյացիայի և դրանից բխող մի շարք ծանր հետևանքների մասին ա եղել: Առաջարկում եմ օրգազմային հոգոցով հավերժ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել սեքսի թեման՝ ակումբում: Բոլորն էլ արել են, անում են ու կանեն (եթե Պուծինը թողեց): Լուրջ արդեն ձանձրալի ա դառնում… Ինտիմ անկյունից Տրիբունի հին ոսկե գրառումներից մեկը հիշեցի. «..եք ու …ցրեք»: Վերջ:


Ապեր, մեծացել ես - 13 տարի առաջ էն օրգազմի պահերը քեզ էլ էր հետաքրքրում, հիմի ինչի՞ ես չուզողություն անում, թող մարդիկ խոսան, էլի...

----------


## Adam

> Չգիետեի, որ սաղ հայ սուրբ ընտանիքները տենց են: Փաստորեն իմ ընտանիքն էլ է տենց...
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, մեծացել ես - 13 տարի առաջ էն օրգազմի պահերը քեզ էլ էր հետաքրքրում, հիմի ինչի՞ ես չուզողություն անում, թող մարդիկ խոսան, էլի...


ապեր բայց քննարկողներն ինձնից մեծ են  :LOL:

----------

Lion (15.01.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Թեմայի շրջանակներում .... ո՞նց կարա մարդ սրբազանի հետ սեքսով զբաղվի ու հետո էլ պատմի դրա մասին: Բլին, սրբապղծություն ա…


սրբազան ասիր՝ հիշեցի: Ես միշտ Կճոյանին ու Տիգրան Սարգսյանին թաքուն բոյֆրենդներ եմ պատկերացրել: Կիպրոսի հյուրանոցներից մեկում: Ու Կճոյանը դոմինանտի դերում՝ խելագարված Սարգսյանի հետույքի մազոտութունից՝ պատառոտում ա իրան տառապելով, թե էս ուր ա մտնում ամեն գիշեր…ու տենց գժված, բայց ստիպված ու հավերժ դատապարտված կատարում ա իրա ամուսնական պարտականությունները )))))) Հ.Գ. սա չմտածեք՝ ինչ-որ այլասերված ֆանտազիա ա մոտս՝ դրանց միասին պատկերացնելու… ուղղակի, քանի ջրիկացանք՝ ես էլ մի քիչ թեմայից դուրսոտ ասի ջրիկանամ՝ սրբազանի հետ կապված:  :LOL:   :LOL:  Հ.Գ.Գ. Պիեռ Պազոլինիի «Սալո» ֆիլմում մի հատ դյուքի կերպար կա… տոչնի Կճոյանն ա՝ իրա ապրելակերպով… :ճճճ

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> սրբազան ասիր՝ հիշեցի: Ես միշտ Կճոյանին ու Տիգրան Սարգսյանին թաքուն բոյֆրենդներ եմ պատկերացրել: Կիպրոսի հյուրանոցներից մեկում: Ու Կճոյանը դոմինանտի դերում՝ *խելագարված Սարգսյանի հետույքի մազոտութունից՝ պատառոտում ա իրան տառապելով, թե էս ուր ա մտնում ամեն գիշեր…*ու տենց գժված, բայց ստիպված ու հավերժ դատապարտված կատարում ա իրա ամուսնական պարտականությունները )))))) Հ.Գ. սա չմտածեք՝ ինչ-որ այլասերված ֆանտազիա ա մոտս՝ դրանց միասին պատկերացնելու… ուղղակի, քանի ջրիկացանք՝ ես էլ մի քիչ թեմայից դուրսոտ ասի ջրիկանամ՝ սրբազանի հետ կապված:   Հ.Գ.Գ. Պիեռ Պազոլինիի «Սալո» ֆիլմում մի հատ դյուքի կերպար կա… տոչնի Կճոյանն ա՝ իրա ապրելակերպով… :ճճճ

----------

Adam (16.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019), Աթեիստ (16.01.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Իհարկե։ Թեկուզ հիշենք "American pie" ֆիլմը, որտեղ ասվում է, որ տղայի ասած ընկերուհիների թիվը պետք է իրականում բաժանել երեքի, իսկ աղջկա ասածը՝ բազմապատկել։
> Կախված մշակույթից և մարդկանց ինտելլեկտուալ զարգացվածության աստիճանից, փոխվում է նման խոսակցությունների ոճը, բառապաշարը, բայց ոչ՝ էությունը։


Ըմերիքըն Փայ…  :LOL:   :LOL:  էս ինչ հիշացրիր: Դնեմ նայեմ հեսա: Էն Ջիմի հոր կերպարն եմ կարոտում:  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ մի ծանոթ կին կա, էս կնոջ հետ շփվելիս հա Գաղթականի բացած թեման եմ հիշում:

Չգիտես ինչի էս կինը սիրում է իր ինտիմ կյանքով հետս կիսվել: Գուցե և ուրիշներին էլ է պատմում, չգիտեմ: 
Էնպես չի, որ ինչ-որ սեռական խնդիրների մասին է խոսքը, որոնցով կիսվում է՝ ինչ-որ խորհուրդ, հոգատարություն, հանգստացնող խոսք կամ նման մի բան ստանալու ակնկալիքով: Չէ, նա պատմում է, թե իրեն իր սիրեկանի հետ ինչ կայֆ է ու սենց լրիվ մանրամասներով. ավելի մանրամասն նկարագրություններ երևի հնարավոր էլ չի պատկերացնել: Ես սուս լսում եմ, ինձ դրանից ոչ տաք, ոչ սառը. բայց հա մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես ինչի է պատմում: Մի անգամ չի, երկու անգամ չի, ամեն հանդիպելիս ինքն էդ թեման բացում է ու աչքերը պլպստացնելով պատմում: 
Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ է պատմելն էլ սեռական գրգիռներ ստանալու նման ինչ-որ կայֆ բան է իր համար. ուրիշ բացատրություն մտքովս չի անցնում: Նենց չի էլի, որ երկկողմանի ասում խոսում ենք: Ինքն իր համար ոգևորված պատմում է՝ երևի իր սեփական նկարագրություններից ավելի ոգեշնչվելով, ես լուռ լսում եմ:
Վերջում իհարկե միշտ փորձում է ինձնից էլ ինչ-որ նմանատիպ պատմություններ կորզել, բայց մոտը բան դուրս չի գալիս, թեև դա իրեն կարծես թե առանձնապես չի էլ տխրեցնում կամ հիասթափեցնում, որովհետև հաջորդ անգամ ամեն ինչ կրկնվում է նույն ձևով:
Բա որ հլը ես էլ մի քիչ ակտիվություն ցուցաբերեմ, էսպես ասած՝ ակտիվ ունկնդիր լինեմ, դեռ ինչի կվերածվի էդ խոսակցությունը...  :Think:

----------

Գաղթական (26.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ է պատմելն էլ սեռական գրգիռներ ստանալու նման ինչ-որ կայֆ բան է իր համար. ուրիշ բացատրություն մտքովս չի անցնում:


Սեռականը չիդեմ, բայց պատմելն ինքնին բոլորիս մոտ էլ գրգիռներ առաջացնում է ))

ՈՒ գրգիռներն ուժգնանում են, երբ պատմությունը ոչ թե չեզոք է, այլ մենք էլ դրա հետ էմոցիոնալ կապ ունենք:

Ընդ որում՝ սա տեղի է ունենում չգիտակցված ու անկախ մեզանից:
Քանի որ նույնիսկ երեխեքն են վիճում, թե ով պիտի ինչ-որ լուր առաջինը պատմի:

----------

ivy (26.08.2019), Lion (26.08.2019)

----------

